# Feliks Zemdegs faked the WR and I have proof!



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

We all have come to know the famous WR video that came out not too long ago, I was not convinced at all when I saw it, And my video education teacher wasn't convinced either. I exploit all the tactics this person used to try to fool you. 







Don't Believe The Lies, Believe the truth


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

You almost dug yourself out.

Almost.

This is complete crap.


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW OMG IT'S FAKE..

Please watch your own video to see how stupid you are, I'm too lazy to go through every point you tried to make.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You almost dug yourself out.
> 
> Almost.
> 
> This is complete crap.



I understand there will be nonbelievers. And no the video isn't crap because it was the same WR video you saw. I just exploited its failures.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

joey said:


> WOW OMG IT'S FAKE..
> 
> Please watch your own video to see how stupid you are.


 
Im not stupid, explain how it ISN'T fake and prove me wrong


----------



## Wassaren (Feb 11, 2011)

-.-'


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

Wassaren said:


> -.-'


----------



## Diniz (Feb 11, 2011)

Leave this forum please.
KKthx


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Im not stupid, explain how it ISN'T fake and prove me wrong


 
I don't want to watch the garbage again.

Give me the key points as to why you think it's fake.
I know one of them is that people "act surprised" but some people in the background werent.

People know Faz is fast. He owns so many WRs..they werent surprised he was going to beat it. People were just cheering because he did it.

Besides, you have no proof. That is not proof. Do you know what constitutes proof?


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Why did you even bother posting that you were trying to not make threads like this.

Now I'm going to suggest that you just quit making threads for good. please.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 11, 2011)

Hahahahahahahahahaha

There was a lack of reaction from other people as he breaks a lot of WR's

That's right faz paid people to look happy


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Leave this forum please.
> KKthx



I will not leave the forum for I have done nothing wrong. I saw how fishy this video was and exploited the problems i saw with it....


----------



## Diniz (Feb 11, 2011)

TheRubiksGod said:


> I will not leave the forum for I have done nothing wrong. I saw how fishy this video was and exploited the problems i saw with it....


Think more before post, all the arguments are dumb.


----------



## Simboubou (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread a complete second-degree joke, isn't it ?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 11, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I don't want to watch the garbage again.
> 
> Give me the key points as to why you think it's fake.
> I know one of them is that people "act surprised" but some people in the background werent.
> ...


 
It is not garbage it is the truth. 

- He looks at the cube in 4.6 seconds with his eyes closed and squinting just a bit 

- The video looks to have been reversed at certain stages of the solve as demonstrated in the video. I have confirmed with my video teacher that parts of the solve were reversed 

- The sides magically change color throughout the basis of the video, a sure sign of fakery 

The people in the background walked into the scene and were confused a to what was happening and were not paid to act surprised.

1. The evidence or argument that compels the mind to accept an assertion as true.
2.
a. The validation of a proposition by application of specified rules, as of induction or deduction, to assumptions, axioms, and sequentially derived conclusions.
b. A statement or argument used in such a validation.
3.
a. Convincing or persuasive demonstration: was asked for proof of his identity; an employment history that was proof of her dependability.
b. The state of being convinced or persuaded by consideration of evidence.
4. Determination of the quality of something by testing; trial: put one's beliefs to the proof


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2011)

> ex·ploit
> 2    /ɪkˈsplɔɪt/ Show Spelled[ik-sploit]
> –verb (used with object)
> 1.
> ...



Since you clearly have no idea how to use the word. I think you mean "expose."



TheRubiksGod said:


> It is not garbage it is the truth.
> 
> - He looks at the cube in 4.6 seconds with his eyes closed and squinting just a bit
> 
> ...


 
Considering it was a 2 move cross, 4.6 seconds is plenty of inspection time. And when a person is looking straight down, it appears as though their eyes are closed when viewed from a higher angle.

Your video teacher knows nothing about cubing. It does not look reversed to me, it just looks like a dropped frame. If it was reversed, then why don't all the other moves look strange? Why reverse one move? How would reversing anything help?

The sides do not "magically" change color. Cubes bounce when they are dropped, and rotate in the air on the way down. _*You can even see it bounce in the video.*_ And you say he makes no y moves during the solve, did you even watch it? Did you read the reconstruction? Did you think? And Dene's hand is out of frame when he picks up the cube, who are you to say he picked it up from the top and not the side?

In short- you have no proof. You are speculating, and poorly at that.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Feb 11, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Think more before post, all the arguments are dumb.



They are not, they are the truth.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm done with this stupidity on the forums. Everyone say goodbye to rubiksgod.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 11, 2011)

Bye?


----------

